# PSU recommendation needed



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey guys,

Please suggest me a PSU under 12K. I am thinking about Sea-sonic X Series or M series. I have heard bad things about Corsair RM series. Minimum should be 750W. Please ignore the specs in my signature as it is needed for my new rig. Let me know what is best under my budget in India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Seasonic M12II 750w Evo Edition -9000.


----------

